# Turkey and Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Did a 15lb turkey for a co-worker.  Just salt and peppered it.  Also did some thighs with some Dizzy Pig's rub, just to try something different.



Here's a few pic's!  http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2jU


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did a 15lb turkey for a co-worker.  Just salt and peppered it.  Also did some thighs with some Dizzy Pig's rub, just to try something different.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pic's!



Some dang fine eats there Larry!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 1, 2006)

Good lookin' birds Larry.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

what about the fatties?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2006)

Good looking stuff there Larry. Bird is the word!  :grin: I'm a big fan of Malabar black pepper, Is that what you used? I find other types of pepper wimp out in the smoker.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Nope Chris, it's just coarse ground table pepper. Didn't really do it for taste, more for just an "hmmmm that looks good factor"!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 2, 2006)

So how long does it take to cook a turkey on a WSM and did you have to add more coals and wood?   I am trying to get a feel for cooking on one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2006)

Good looking stuff Larry! But what happened to the fatties?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> So how long does it take to cook a turkey on a WSM and did you have to add more coals and wood?   I am trying to get a feel for cooking on one.



Cliff that turkey was 14.89lbs and it took about about 5 hours cooking in the 250* range for the breast to reach 162* and the thighs to reach 175*.  I used about half a charcoal ring of Kingsford and about 4 medium sized hickory chunks.  I didn't have to add additional coals, I actually had some leftover.



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good looking stuff Larry! But what happened to the fatties?



Nick I'm heading to the store now to get beer, I'll look for some sausage while I'm there.  I'm not sure I'll get to them today though or not.  Besides, I'm out of Wolfe Rub.  Does anyone know where I can get more?  

BTW,  I cooked the chicken without the water pan and I really like the flavor it gave the chicken.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2006)

I just threw 6 leg quarters on for lunch this week. 1/2 rubbed with Wolfe and the other 1/2 with KC Masterpiece. No sauce, I don't want sticky fingers this week again. Seeing as Larry forgot the fatties, I threw 1 one for a little snack for later. I'm doing a bottom round in the oven for dinner tonight, chicken is just for lunches. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2006)

Chris what is that malabar pepper?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I just threw 6 leg quarters on for lunch this week. 1/2 rubbed with Wolfe and the other 1/2 with KC Masterpiece. No sauce, I don't want sticky fingers this week again. Seeing as Larry forgot the fatties, I threw 1 one for a little snack for later. I'm doing a bottom round in the oven for dinner tonight, chicken is just for lunches. I'll post some pics later.



Nick I bought a tube of sausage and some contry style ribs for dinner tonight, so I'll get my fatty done after all tonight!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 2, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good looking stuff there Larry. Bird is the word!  :grin: I'm a big fan of Malabar black pepper, Is that what you used? I find other types of pepper wimp out in the smoker.



Tell me some about this Malabar black pepper.

Inquiring minds and all you know!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2006)

well I googled this regarding the Malabar pepper..

http://www.bulkpeppercorns.com/black_peppercorns


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great larry.  i should start making chicken for lunches during the week.
> 
> which dizzy rub did you use?  i have some cowlick that i like to use with beef and just picked up some raging river that i need to try.



Brian,
      I used the Dizzy Dust, I liked it more this morning when I had a leg quarter for breakfast.


----------



## john pen (Apr 2, 2006)

Larry, did you do the country style ribs on the WSM or did you grill them ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks great Bud.  =P~  I have the Cow Lick and still not sure wether i like it or not. Sometimes i do sometimes i don't.


Bryan, I've used the Cow Lick twice and haven't cared for it.  I like it out of the bottle, but it seems to change a bit once cooked IMO.




			
				john pen said:
			
		

> Larry, did you do the country style ribs on the WSM or did you grill them ?



John I'm doing them on the Performer, they're almost done!


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Man Larr... that fowl looked some kind of good.
Nice to see you using the rack spacer. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man Larr... that fowl looked some kind of good.
> Nice to see you using the rack spacer. :!:



Yep it comes in handy, I bet a guy could make a killing making them!  8-[   I'll be using it again this weekend, got my regular at work that just ordered more pulled chicken.  I'm all out in the freezer, so it's time to make a fresh batch and the rack spacer will really come in handy!


----------



## cflatt (Apr 3, 2006)

where can I find more info on this rack spacer ? I did a search here but all of the pics were gone. Any other places to look ?


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> where can I find more info on this rack spacer ? I did a search here but *all of the pics were gone*. Any other places to look ?


Pictures still work for me. :!:   Tried to upload a picture, but it's not working.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nice to see you using the rack spacer. :!:


Can this only be used to raise the lower rack or can it be used with the water pan and an additional lower rack?  Seems like I've seen a diagram of this somewhere...


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you've seen it _somewhere_.  
You can use it to add a rack in-between the top and the lower rack giving you three racks.  Also it will fit (inverted) on the top rack allowing 4 racks in the WSM all spaced 4" apart.  Good for chicken parts and rib and such.
There is a rumor of a 6" version that allows 3 racks in the WSM for butt or brisket cooks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew where I'd seen it. [-( 

Maybe it's just the pic.. I can see where the water pan might fit inside the lower ring but I can't see how you'd suspend the other rack :-k  And since you and Larry have now introduced it, where can others get one?  8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew where I'd seen it. [-( 

Maybe it's just the pic.. I can see where the water pan might fit inside the lower ring but I can't see how you'd suspend the other rack :-k  And since you and Larry have now introduced it, *where can others get one?*  8-[[/quote:2tvznx36]
More on that later.

You put the lower rack in it's normal place and the spacer sits on top of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More on that later.

*You put the lower rack in it's normal place and the spacer sits on top of it*.[/quote:3rw35fc8]
Ahhh, now I see.  And that diameter along with the height allows it to fit inverted on the top grate inside the dome ~ BRILLIANT!


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Try this link to view some pics.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=16vr40zq.ehtsevm&Uy=-sg1tbv&Ux=0


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> where does one get one of those?



They're hard to come by, honestly!  We actually may have collector items if no more can get made!  I'll start the bidding for mine at $200!


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol



No John, I meant I would sell "mine" for a starting bid of $200!!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll let you guys know something soon.  My manufacturer for the spacer is "incommunicado".


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1nsjcwxw]Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol



No John, I meant I would sell "mine" for a starting bid of $200!!   8-[[/quote:1nsjcwxw]

Yep, I understood..just undercutting you with a custom product...Then they wouldn't be stuck with an old "used" one..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1asfmn8k][quote="john pen":1asfmn8k]Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol



No John, I meant I would sell "mine" for a starting bid of $200!!   8-[[/quote:1asfmn8k]

Yep, I understood..just undercutting you with a custom product...Then they wouldn't be stuck with an old "used" one.. [/quote:1asfmn8k]

Oh yeah!  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o 

But mine is an original!   8-[


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":12xswt6i][quote="Larry Wolfe":12xswt6i][quote="john pen":12xswt6i]Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol



No John, I meant I would sell "mine" for a starting bid of $200!!   8-[[/quote:12xswt6i]

Yep, I understood..just undercutting you with a custom product...Then they wouldn't be stuck with an old "used" one.. [/quote:12xswt6i]

Oh yeah!  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o 

But mine is an original!   8-[[/quote:12xswt6i]

So that would make mine "New and improved"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2z4sm136][quote="john pen":2z4sm136][quote="Larry Wolfe":2z4sm136][quote="john pen":2z4sm136]Ill make you one for $190. !!  lol



No John, I meant I would sell "mine" for a starting bid of $200!!   8-[[/quote:2z4sm136]

Yep, I understood..just undercutting you with a custom product...Then they wouldn't be stuck with an old "used" one.. [/quote:2z4sm136]

Oh yeah!  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o 

But mine is an original!   8-[[/quote:2z4sm136]

So that would make mine "New and improved"[/quote:2z4sm136]

Doh!  #-o


----------

